# MAC foundations for kit



## K&T Makeup (Nov 30, 2008)

I have seen some great work that MAC does on models for photoshoots so I believe that I am going to lean more that way for the majority of my kit, not saying all will come from MAC but most will. 

So I was wondering, what basic foundations should I start out with? I want to be able to cover everyone that comes to me even if that means mixing and I haven't read much about people blending MAC foundations, I know that MUFE is good for that and am open to purchasing them as well. I just don't want to have to buy every foundation that MAC makes to be able to apply foundation to everyone.

T.I.A for your help...and this is my first post so if this is in the wrong spot can you please move it mods? 

Thanks!


----------



## EditorialMinded (Nov 30, 2008)

honestly i would have a set of full coverage [also can be used as a concealer}
and one of face and body.

depending on the demographic you work on you can do NW 15 25 35 & 45
NC 15 25 35 40 45. That said you are still likely to run into subtle tonal issues say with the absence of colors like nc42.


----------



## user47 (Dec 11, 2008)

*I was wondering the very same thing! Does anyone else have any more advice on this topic?*

*Will face and body foundations cover the basics for freelance work? I ask because I've seen these in the MAC student kit. (c2, c4, c6, n2, n9)*

*How do you go about mixing foundations? I really would love to know!*


----------



## alexlie (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JsBaby4eva* 

 
_*I was wondering the very same thing! Does anyone else have any more advice on this topic?*

*Will face and body foundations cover the basics for freelance work? I ask because I've seen these in the MAC student kit. (c2, c4, c6, n2, n9)*

*How do you go about mixing foundations? I really would love to know!*_

 

yes i would like to find out too PLEASE HELP


----------



## nilbymouth (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally, I think Full Coverage is too heavy for most people and these days nearly every model that sits in my chair says they have an allergy to MAC foundations. BUT, I keep Face & Body in my kit and use it very often. Its very sheer but you can mix colors. I have all of the colors but only really find myself using - white, C2, C4, , C5, C6, C8. I put them into the smaller MAC plastic bottles you can buy from the freestanding stores and mark the shade number with a sharpie. Makes them super light and portable.

hope that helps!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

I just switched over from Studio Tech to Select Cover Up.  The reason for me is that Select Cover up can be thinned out with moisturizer if need be, is easily blendable so you don't have to buy as many shades, and it is compact.  Also, since I do mostly weddings and events, and this is aside from my full time job, the Studio Techs in the less used colours went bad on me before I had a chance to finish them.


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Nilbymouth.  I too only carry some MAC F&B and stay away from the full coverage.  I have some of MAC's pot concealers and have used that as a foundation before.  The one thing about MAC's F&B is that it does go bad very, very quickly.


----------



## user47 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I just switched over from Studio Tech to Select Cover Up. The reason for me is that Select Cover up can be thinned out with moisturizer if need be, is easily blendable so you don't have to buy as many shades, and it is compact. Also, since I do mostly weddings and events, and this is aside from my full time job, the Studio Techs in the less used colours went bad on me before I had a chance to finish them._

 
*Which Select Cover Up shades do you recommend to start out with? I know it will vary, but just to get an idea, would be great!*


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JsBaby4eva* 

 
_*Which Select Cover Up shades do you recommend to start out with? I know it will vary, but just to get an idea, would be great!*_

 
It really depends on where you will be working and the demographic.  For me, my clients are prodominantly fair or olive skinned.  

By far, my most used shades are NW20 and 25, NC30 - 40 (I mix those together a lot)

I have once or twice needed NW15, it's good to have in case you do have someone very fair... and you can always mix with a darker colour .. so maybe get NW15 and 25 and use those to mix shades in between.

I have used NC45 a handful of times.  

I also keep an NC50 and an NW50.  Even though I have never used either on their own, they come in handy to darken up the lighter shades when I need to.  And of course, it is good to have the darker shades in case you have a client that requires it.  

So all in all, make sure you have the lightest, the darkest, and a couple of the more popular in between shades.


----------

